# Optional dresser unit for voyager 595 EL



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I have bought a dresser unit which fits between the 2 long seats at the back of my fan.It has an extend able top and two drawers in it.It replaces the 2 small cushions at the back.Whilst it looks a very nice piece of furniture,there is one major drawback with it.When you pull out the top to it's extended length,the stability of it is very poor.You can literally shake the top from side to side.I would hate to think what might happen if a hot cup of tea is on it and my grand daughter was around.I have had it back to Swifts and their answer was that they were all like that!I cannot believe this as I have found most other items well thought out and constructed.This piece of furniture wasn't cheap(over £200.00)Anyone else got the same problem?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

ovalball said:


> I have bought a dresser unit which fits between the 2 long seats at the back of my fan.It has an extend able top and two drawers in it.It replaces the 2 small cushions at the back.Whilst it looks a very nice piece of furniture,there is one major drawback with it.When you pull out the top to it's extended length,the stability of it is very poor.You can literally shake the top from side to side.I would hate to think what might happen if a hot cup of tea is on it and my grand daughter was around.I have had it back to Swifts and their answer was that they were all like that!I cannot believe this as I have found most other items well thought out and constructed.This piece of furniture wasn't cheap(over £200.00)Anyone else got the same problem?


Hi Ovalball,
If you can send me a PM with your details I can investigate whats gone on, clearly something is wrong as the unit should be stable.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ovalball said:


> When you pull out the top to it's extended length,the stability of it is very poor.Y?


We had one of these fitted ( free, transferred from another stock van as an inducement to buy !) in our last van and it had the same problem.

We put 2 small stainless steel sliding door bolts, one on either side, which bolted into the bed base when the unit slid out. It cured the instability but I still have the scars from when I grazed my leg on one of the bolts that we forgot to slide back again !

They are a great addition to any van aren't they. Wish we had a olace to put one in this van -extendible table and drawers all in one.

G


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Yes, its the same in our Voyager. Not an issue for us as their is only 2 of us. I find ours has a problem with the table top sliding out if you brake hard this also happens with the drawers.

Far better than the wrap round seats which are not very practical due to the depth IMHO

Stewart


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

When fitted in caravans they are normally held in by sliding bolts.
Surely they are not free standing???


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Our 10-year-old Bessie has one of these (or what sounds like it). Solid as a rock, wouldn't be without it - certaintly shouldn't wobble, and there's no need for bolts to keep it stable. Please say it's not another example of things that have simply got worse over the years....


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

The problem is not the stability if the whole unit but more the top itself.In the extended position it really is unstable.When I returned it back to Swifts one of the customer service personnel admitted that it didn't seem to be right and sent it off to be investigated.I was therefore surprised to be told it was the same as all the others of that type.I feel it is designed incorrectly and really is an accident waiting to happen.I have passed on my details to Andy at Swifts so hopefully something can be sorted out soon.I would like to thank Swifts for their quick response to this matter.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have recently looked a lot of Swift group vans while looking for a replacmnt for our Hymer. We noticed this problem in a Kon Tikki 645 and though that if we got one we would have to add extra mounting to make it more secure. 

Not right on a new van but I think a fix is easy enough.


Richard...


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> We have recently looked a lot of Swift group vans while looking for a replacmnt for our Hymer. We noticed this problem in a Kon Tikki 645 and though that if we got one we would have to add extra mounting to make it more secure.
> 
> Not right on a new van but I think a fix is easy enough.
> 
> Richard...


Richard thanks,
I will investigate this too, 
Andy


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

We have the same problem, when we took delivery the whole unit was loose and came away from the base, we mentioned this to our dealer who made arrangements to have it looked at in the workshop, they stopped it coming away but it is still unstable in the "open" position.

I wondered if anyone is of the same opinion as us about the table that slides in the dining area, my husband leant on this one day and it came off its mounting and badly marked the wall, ok so we won't lean on it again but it does seem a bit unsafe for a table we have asked our dealer to report this to Swift as a poor design which I believe he has done, maybe if you have one of the newer Voyagers yours will have a different design I hope.


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

We have the same problem, when we took delivery the whole unit was loose and came away from the base, we mentioned this to our dealer who made arrangements to have it looked at in the workshop, they stopped it coming away but it is still unstable in the "open" position.

I wondered if anyone is of the same opinion as us about the table that slides in the dining area, my husband leant on this one day and it came off its mounting and badly marked the wall, ok so we won't lean on it again but it does seem a bit unsafe for a table we have asked our dealer to report this to Swift as a poor design which I believe he has done, maybe if you have one of the newer Voyagers yours will have a different design I hope.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Lynneken, 
If you can send me a PM with your details I will look in to your table problem on Monday.

Thanks 
Mick (Swift Technical)


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*Optional dresser unit for voyager*

We have this unit, no problem, well just one, the top used to slide open after a quick stop. ours is screwed down at the base to the bed runners.

Easy fix for the siding top was to fit a turn buckle thingy the same as that is used to hold the table in the wardrobe, available from good dealers or from www.caktanks.co.uk

Les.


----------



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

Les, will you elaborate on exactly where you've fitted the "Turn buckle thingy" please? 

We've recently fitted one of these units into our Bessacarr and have screwed it down at the base to secure it but have found that the top slides open when braking or going downhill.

Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't know if this one is the same unit that you have ?

The two bolts to stop the whole unit sliding forward are on either side of the bottom drawer. They bolt into the bed base, just underneath the duvet cover.

If you zoom in on the right of the unit, just underneath the top and to the left of the red duvet, you'll see the brass bolt that we put in to hold the table top part from sliding forward.

To use the unit as a table we undid the two side bolts ( the ones into the bed base), slid the unit forwards a bit, undid the one bolt underneath the flat top and then opened the top out so that we had double the size.

See photo here:

HERE

G


----------



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for your response Grizzly.

I'm not sure if our unit is the same as yours. Our motorhome is in storage at the moment but I'll investigate when I get it out next.

Thanks again.


----------

